# BB Rifle friendly campgrounds? - Central Georgia



## CCARR (Sep 15, 2016)

I am looking to plan a first camping trip with my 6-year-old son on a weekend sometime soon. Among the things I'd like for us to do together is an introduction to safe gun handling and marksmanship with a Daisy Model 10 BB rifle. 

I'm looking for recommendations for a campgrounds that will allow me to bring the BB rifle and train as part of our outdoors experience. 

I grew up in rural Illinois on farmland so finding a safe out-of-the-way place to shoot was never an issue. Now that I live in a subdivision in the south suburbs of Atlanta that has changed. Obviously I know that there will be other people occupying the campground and we would ensure safe aiming direction and all other safe practices at all times.

I've considered the Charlie Elliott wildlife center, but I don't want my first few experiences with my son to require ear protection. 

Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ryanh487 (Sep 15, 2016)

It's just a daisy, put some hay bails in a stack and shoot in your backyard 

You can also go to any national forest land, it's legal to shoot anywhere on the property. so go for a hike, find a nice dirt hill or other safe backstop off the trail and have fun.


----------



## CCARR (Sep 15, 2016)

Thank you.  I just wanted to make sure I wasn't going to get thrown out of the state park or KOA, fined, etc.  I'm sure I will be spending additional time at home with him practicing.  I wanted to make this first time a surprise part of our camping experience.

The challenge at home is to avoid my 2 1/2 year old son insisting on being part of everything my older son and I do.


----------



## ryanh487 (Sep 15, 2016)

CCARR said:


> Thank you.  I just wanted to make sure I wasn't going to get thrown out of the state park or KOA, fined, etc.  I'm sure I will be spending additional time at home with him practicing.  I wanted to make this first time a surprise part of our camping experience.
> 
> The challenge at home is to avoid my 2 1/2 year old son insisting on being part of everything my older son and I do.



Yeah I wouldn't try it IN a camp ground area, but there should be plenty of nearby places to visit on your trip.


----------

